# What sort of manuscript paper do you use? Recommendations?



## kevthurman (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm looking to get a nicely bound book of manuscript paper for sketching my compositions. I've been using just printed out manuscript paper from one of those template sites but I want to get something more long-lasting and nice to use. I really prefer the landscape layout, like this:



But I wish it came in a slightly smaller size, closer to standard letter size. Anyone know of anything similar? I suppose I might as well ask, for those using this brand: how durable is it? The size concern is more a worry due to the fact that'll be hauling it around in a backpack every day and general wear and tear might be more severe on a larger book.


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 11, 2019)

That's what I use when I'm going beyond 4 staves.


----------



## kevthurman (Feb 11, 2019)

There's also this, much smaller, still plenty of staves for my uses, but less information about this product line available.


----------



## studiostuff (Feb 11, 2019)

https://www.jgmpaper.com

For many years...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 11, 2019)

I have a lot of good, heavy-duty yellow paper in my closet, in various configurations.

But I just print this stuff out and scribble on it:

https://static.musictheory.net/pdf/blank.pdf


----------



## studiostuff (Feb 11, 2019)

I just love good, heavy-duty yellow paper... It's like a starter pistol for me.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 11, 2019)

studiostuff said:


> I just love good, heavy-duty yellow paper... It's like a starter pistol for me.



I like it too, and I'll use it again next time I write for live ensemble (which would be fun - it's been a very long time). But it's not worth spreading it out on my desk just for scribbling to work things out.


----------



## studiostuff (Feb 11, 2019)

Yep. Totally agree... 

I use Finale and MIDI when scribbling, just for the rare instance when something I play is actually useful.


----------



## MatthewHarnage (Feb 11, 2019)

I use this:



It's the best manuscript I've found for the price. Yellow and with sturdy paper so its easy to erase on. I'd recommend if especially for sketching 2-6 instrument stuff.


----------



## d.healey (Feb 11, 2019)

I use a custom pad that I designed and was printed for me by this company - https://leafgraphpaper.com/


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 11, 2019)

d.healey said:


> I use a custom pad that I designed and was printed for me by this company - https://leafgraphpaper.com/


ooooohhhhh I like


----------



## kevthurman (Feb 11, 2019)

d.healey said:


> I use a custom pad that I designed and was printed for me by this company - https://leafgraphpaper.com/


I think I'm going to get in contact with them about something similar. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 11, 2019)

d.healey said:


> I use a custom pad that I designed and was printed for me by this company - https://leafgraphpaper.com/



One of my pads is three staves of 4 lines x 8 bars, but the spiral binding is a nice touch.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm with @d.healey on this. Go custom, not only can you stipulate the size, but can choose nice quality of paper and do a big print run that'll probably work out cheaper over time. 
I simply made a template in Sibelius, exported a pdf and took it to a printer. Fwiw, my ms has 38 staves and is bloody enormous (60X42cm) but I write direct to score and don't have to lug it around. If you do go custom, I recommend a heavier weight of paper especially if you use a rubber the way I do (not a euphemism).


----------

